

Is this web 3.0? - sbuxrox
http://www.entrepreneur.com/technology/managingtechnology/web20columnistfrankbell/article184966.html

======
streblo
I can't wait for the web x.0 moniker to die.

~~~
tjr
Agreed. Web x.y will offer so many more subtle variations.

